# Tokyo Jigging and Popping Show



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

While Yokohama and Osaka fishing shows get international attention, 
this show is very small (40 sellers). However this show is more important than other big shows for jigging and popping fishemen as it is designed just for jigging and popping. 
I plan to attend this show this year to see what is new and meet several fishermen and suppliers whom I know only by e-mails. 
When I come back from the show, I'll post a full report.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It was a Mogi show. He organized the show and he was the dominant figure at the show. It tells you how important role he has in Japanese jigging/popping field. The high light of the show was the show itself, but the dinner party on the evening of March 6 where about 160 fishermen joined the party coming from all around the Japan. I met several world famous fishermen who I only knew by the names. It was nice to meet Sami G of Saltywater Tackle,ChrisW of NZ as well as Enoch's friend Aki, who runs a charter business in Tokyo Bay. I even met a Japanese rod builder accidently at
a coffee shop whom I met in the US years ago.










I also met Himamtus san and **** san who are field festers of Hots.
Even we met each other for the first time, it was like to meet old fishing friends. I guess fishing languages are universal.








They are going to visit the US and I guide them for blueifn jigging and popping in Cape Cod, MA and AJ jigging in NC this year.
One of the most famous Japanese lure/jig maker showed interest to come to the US for testing his lures for blueifn and AJ this summer also. It will be very busy season for me to guide them.









I took lots of pictures at the show and at the dinner party and I am going to post those pictures when I go back to the US tomorrow.
I plan to vist the famous Tokyo Fish Market at 4;00 am before going to the Narita airport.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

As soon as I arrived at Narita Airport, Japan late afternoon on March 5, I took a train to Hakone which is world famous for onsen ( hot Spring). 
As I booked a room at Setugetsuka hotel,Hakone through a travel agenc, I had no idea what kind of hotel I get. But it was quiet suprise to see such a nice,clean and well managed hotel. 
I could relax in hot spring bath even it past mid night. 
















































breakfast at the hotel


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*finally met them in person*

I went to the show in the afternoon on March 6.
It was not big show, but it was meaningful for me as I finally met my suppliers like Carpenter, Nature Boys, Hots or Ripple Fisher/Yamanga as well as famous Japanese fishermen in person.
I have been contact with Mogi san, but this was the first time I met Mogi san in person. 








Konish san of Carpenter is quiet, but very sincere person.








Wada san of Nature Boys.








Hots' Miyami san (right) and Hots field tester Tan san 








Hot's field testers **** san(on the left) and Hiramatsu san (on the right). I am going to guide them for bluefin popping in Cape Cod and AJ jigging in NC this year.








Souls president








I met other suppliers like Ripple Fisher/Yamaga, but I forget to take pictures. :x


----------

